# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Yet Another English-into-Polish Translation!

## Culturist

Dear Kamka, 
could you please proofread my translation? 
You wouldn't say that in English  ::  Tego sie nie m

----------


## kamka

[quote=Culturist]Dear Kamka, 
could you please proofread my translation? 
You wouldn't say that in English  ::  Tego sie nie m

----------

